# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools > سوال: موتولز و المنت ها برای یک کلاس

## robocap

با سلام

من نیاز دارم با موتولز یک چیزی شبیه به سایت fidilio.com در قسمت هیدر و ثبت نام درست کنم

در این سایت اومده یک دایو تعریف کرده با height صفر  بصورت پیشفرض.وقتی روی ثبت نام و ورود کلیک می کنید ، بصورت افکت و آروم این مقدار زیاد میشه تا به حد خودش برسه.و همچنین برعکس

البته این رو با jquery کار کرده.من می خوام با موتولز اینکار رو کنم .راهی هست؟من با موتولز تابهال کار نکردم

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## besi123

منم همین مشکل رو دارم هیچکی نمیاد راهنمایی کنه چرا.دوستان اگه کسی بلده بیاد کمکمون کنه
طراحی کاتالوگ

----------

